# ACC/PAC10 channels 180-185 and new music chs



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Spoke with XM and was told ACC/PAC10 would be on chs 180-185, also told XM is about to add a bunch of new music chs with in a month or so.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This was in Skyreport this morning:

XM Satellite Radio said it will broadcast ACC and Pac-10 collegiate football and men's and women's basketball games to its listeners starting this fall. XM, the official satellite radio partner of the Pac-10 and ACC, said it will provide the football and basketball games in its basic channel lineup.


----------

